# How longdoes it take?



## Kilaneko (Aug 8, 2007)

Once the RAI pill is taken how long does it take before it starts to work?

My brother took it on August 17th. He had a red mark across his neck for a week or so... but he said that he still feels the same when I saw him on Sept. 8th.

Is it suppose to take a while for it to completely start working and killing the thyriod or is it that it just takes a really long time for him, himself to really notice that he's feeling better but it's actually already working?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Approx. 12 weeks is the norm. However I have heard people as short as 2 weeks and others 12 to 24 months. Make sure he has his thyroid levls checked every four weeks until he goes hypo enough for meds.


----------

